# Best Courtesy Car You've Ever Had ?



## tracertong (May 24, 2010)

Sadly some idiot crashed into the side of my beloved audi tt , luckily just body damage away for 4 weeks. Anyway the courtesy car arrrived , i was expecting a fiesta or a mondeo. Anyway open my front door and get handed the keys to a brand new Audi A5 2.7 Tdi S Line !

The speed , the mpg and the bang and olufsen stereo are all top drawer. Quite a result as my tt is only worth £6000.

Anyone else had any decent courtesy cars ?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I had an A4 from Audi, but with them it's not really a courtesy car as you land up paying one way or the other. The last place I went to gave me a stupid old Passat which I expected had had a few trips round the clock, and very soggy suspension. But it really was a courtesy car. They just chucked me the keys and let me go on my way.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sparkling brand new Mk2 TT S line, & she was Red.
Hoggy.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Porsche 997 Carrera Convertible


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

997 C4S
997 C2S Cab


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Audi S5 V8


----------



## tracertong (May 24, 2010)

some great cars guys !


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

DP's Audi S8 (which i ended up buying)
DP's Audi RS6 (which i ended up buying)

Numerous bimmers & Audi's but the above 2 were noticable as was a TT Owner at that time.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Personally, I've never had a decent courtesy car .............. but SWMBO had what she stated at the time was the most horrible little car ever as one - a Nissan Micra. She drove it home from the body shop, put it away in the garage and refused to drive it for the next week until she had to drive it back to pick up her repaired car!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I had a Micra Courtesy car once & a Micra probably has never travelled so fast.   
Hoggy.


----------



## thebigdog (May 13, 2009)

new jag xj soverign 2.7 twin turbo diesel









didnt fit on the drive


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

Land Rover Discovery, was a decent spec too. Was nice to drive, just woofully slow!

The sister in law on the other hand has had some right good cars, at least once a year someone crashes into her and she ends up with flash courtesy cars. Last one was a Carrera 4S! And before that was a Carrera S! Jammy cow!


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Are courtesy cars only for Audi UK service? Never had any experience with Audi service in the US. But I would imagine it might be a good way to expose potential buyers to different lines of cars dealers wants to sell.


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

freeman said:


> Are courtesy cars only for Audi UK service? Never had any experience with Audi service in the US. But I would imagine it might be a good way to expose potential buyers to different lines of cars dealers wants to sell.


Yes, I've had a few nice cars, last service I had an A4 Avant, not a very good driving position and WAY TOO BIG! Before that I had an A4 Avant, brand new and I shut the boot and the number plate lights fell out! The one before that was an A4 Cab, again nice but a bit non-heterosexual and prior to that anothe A4 Avant. All used cars or demos that they were trying to sell.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

MP said:


> freeman said:
> 
> 
> > Are courtesy cars only for Audi UK service? Never had any experience with Audi service in the US. But I would imagine it might be a good way to expose potential buyers to different lines of cars dealers wants to sell.
> ...


You should try the A6 Avant that I had the other day, way too big. Not great to drive either.

Best one was probably the A3 Cabriolet on one of the best days we had last year!


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

Best Courtesy car i have ever had was a bmw 318d. a dark blue one. It was ok apart from i scraped the front bumper pulling onto our drive and it cost me £90 to get it fixed. I could have cried!


----------



## MP (Feb 22, 2008)

phil3012 said:


> MP said:
> 
> 
> > freeman said:
> ...


I agree, way too big, too slow (was the 2.0 tdi multichronic) and the driving position was not comfortable!


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Back In the days when my Audi dealer offered customers an A2 as a courtesy car
I said "I don't want one of those!" ...... so they gave me an A8 :roll: .


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I took my s type in for a recall, jaguar gave me an xj, pity is was only a mornings job


----------

